# Want a Santa hat?



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm bored, a lil' depressed and not in the mood for much. I'm sick of all this Christmas stuff going on around me. But I want some irony and, since nobody seems to bother insulting me in any way, I'll do the job myself. :sus

So, who wants a Santa hat on their avatar? (I did mine for the preview)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I do. can you also put an elf in my hands?

Oh, and your avatar is crap. mine had better be good.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

herm...I don't know if he'll like it...Have a spare muzzle just in case?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I do. can you also put an elf in my hands?
> 
> Oh, and your avatar is crap. mine had better be good.


Nice try. :clap

And don't expect miracles, people. It's just Photoshop, not the hand of God. :b


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Prakas said:


> herm...I don't know if he'll like it...Have a spare muzzle just in case?


He better like it :roll


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

For mine all you'd need to do is add a hat to my invisible avatar.:roll


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Hee hee!! Those are awesome!

Can I have one too?? Or can the bear in my other profile pic have a hat as well?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to thank the academy....


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Colhad75 said:


> For mine all you'd need to do is add a hat to my invisible avatar.:roll


Tthen throw in a pic. :um



leonardess said:


> I'd like to thank the academy....


Go on... :b



zookeeper said:


> Hee hee!! Those are awesome!
> 
> Can I have one too?? Or can the bear in my other profile pic have a hat as well?


There you go.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

these are great - thanks Cosmin. Now i can't insult you.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Ha! Brilliant!

Thanks!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd also like to thank everyone on SAS:

thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthankyouthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthankthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank you thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank you thank you thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank you thank you thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank you...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Now i can't insult you.


You're not going to let a good deed stop you, are you?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't insult a romanian goof like him. he's too nice.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would like to say that I have my future wife pictured at the left, but I don't think anyone would believe me. Anyhow, she might look pretty with a Santa hat and maybe some tinsel on her (@)(@)s


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I can't insult a romanian goof like him. he's too nice.


You're much a much nicer person than I am then. Or just more subtle maybe?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm much nicer.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

It's true.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for trying, you guys. When I'm down, ok? That's the best time. :clap
(Of course, now I'm not that high above the ground either, so...)



Colhad75 said:


> I would like to say that I have my future wife pictured at the left, but I don't think anyone would believe me. Anyhow, she might look pretty with a Santa hat and maybe some tinsel on her (@)(@)s


There you go, with your tinsel and all. :b


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Thanks for trying, you guys. When I'm down, ok? That's the best time. :clap
> (Of course, now I'm not that high above the ground either, so...)
> 
> There you go, with your tinsel and all. :b


Thankyou, she does look pretty.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> It's true.


well, you're nice to the animals.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> well, you're nice to the animals.


On occasion. Usually I rule with an iron fist. One filled with doggy treats, but an iron fist nonetheless.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

me me!!!! I love it!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Last week I saw a guy with a Santa hat that said "Bah Humbug." I liked his hat.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Kelly065 said:


> me me!!!! I love it!


Here you are.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Last week I saw a guy with a Santa hat that said "Bah Humbug." I liked his hat.


I know you didn't ask for one, but might as well. :yes


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I love it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> He better like it :roll


LMAO, I'm changing avatar now  Thanks!!! lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aww...he looks adorable!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

These are awesome! :lol Can I have one??


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Annie K said:


> These are awesome! :lol Can I have one??


Well, that's a tricky one you have there. But, since I put a hat on a gun, I should be able to pull this one off too.

And here's your hat.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Epic! I would love one, please!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

id like one


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

me too please.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Well, that's a tricky one you have there. But, since I put a hat on a gun, I should be able to pull this one off too.
> 
> And here's your hat.


I love it! Thank you!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

SilentLoner said:


> Epic! I would love one, please!


Here's one for you...


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

inna sense said:


> id like one


One for you...


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

pollster said:


> me too please.


And one for you


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Can I have one?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I'd also like to thank everyone on SAS:
> 
> thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthankyouthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthankthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank you thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank you thank you thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank you thank you thank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank youthank you...


who's hank?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Can I have one?


Well, since you ask so nice, how can I refuse?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, it's great. Thank you.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome!...i love it...thanks a lot!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Can my lone wolf eats Santa Claus hat?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

moxosis said:


> Can my lone wolf eats Santa Claus hat?


I didn't get that... you want the wolf to wear it or eat it? 
Either way...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh goody! Can I have a Santa Claus hat too please?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ aw! that will be incredibly cute!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

epril said:


> Oh goody! Can I have a Santa Claus hat too please?


What happened to the red umbrella?


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> And one for you


Thanks! I like how you made it cartoony.

Do you think you could make one for my profile pic as well? Then I can pretend I'm singing xmas carols.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

pollster said:


> Thanks! I like how you made it cartoony.
> 
> Do you think you could make one for my profile pic as well? Then I can pretend I'm singing xmas carols.


Ho ho ho. :b


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

ha ha. priceless. thanks!


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Every time I see this thread I feel compelled to ask for a santa hat... which is kind of strange since I don't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> Every time I see this thread I feel compelled to ask for a santa hat... which is kind of strange considering the fact that I don't celebrate Christmas.


:lol 
See how I didn't say _Christmas_? It's _Santa_.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the hat, now wolf can eat Santa hat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> What happened to the red umbrella?


I switched because I didn't think the cute red hat would look good or be seen with the red umbrella!

Does that mean I don't get a hat?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

epril said:


> I switched because I didn't think the cute red hat would look good or be seen with the red umbrella!
> 
> Does that mean I don't get a hat?


Well... the avatar with a hat on it has been there for a while now (almost since you asked for one)... you can't see it?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

aww I wish I saw this noticed this thread earlier. I already made one last night.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Well... the avatar with a hat on it has been there for a while now (almost since you asked for one)... you can't see it?


Seriously? No, I don't see it!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

epril said:


> Seriously? No, I don't see it!


That's weird... How about now?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No, I still don't see it! It's invisible I guess!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> That's weird... How about now?


I see it here but not anywhere else!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

epril said:


> I see it here but not anywhere else!


yay! I see it now!


----------

